# Menu dynamisch erstellen



## Nathy (4. Jun 2007)

Hallo

Ich möchte ein Menu für eine Software erstellen.
Dabei gibt es verschiedene Kategorien von Produkten. Alle Produkte gehören einer Kategorie an. Nun möchte ich, dass alle Kategorien dynamisch aufgelistet werden. 
Wie soll ich das genau machen? Tabelle?
Wie kann ich realisieren, dass das Menu auf allen Seiten immer sichtbar ist?

Gruss und danke


----------



## Gastfürheute (5. Jun 2007)

Du schreibst von Software, Menu und Seiten.
Soll deine Software eine standalone Applikation im herkömmlichen Sinne sein, oder Webbasiert, also sprich
Anzeige durch einen Browser?


----------



## Nathy (5. Jun 2007)

Hallo

Anzeige durch einen Browser. Also mit Servlets.

Gruss


----------



## Czapie (5. Jun 2007)

Nun ja da gibt es unterschiedliche Varianten. 
Alleine durch Servlets ist eher umständlich kompletten HTML-Code auszugeben, da empfehlen sich
JSPs besser. Ein Vorschläg wäre das Benutzen einer eigenen Tag-Library in der du dann einen
entsprechenden Tag zur Anzeige deines Menüs implementierst und diesen dann immer in den
Seiten aufrufst in denen das Menü benötigst. Die Implementierung des Tags müßte dann dafür
sorgen, dass das Menü dementsprechened dynamisch aufgebaut wird, also die "Daten" aus einer
Datenbank o.Ä. ausliest.


----------

